
Mobile App Development Mistakes to Avoid - kvpanchal
https://yfsmagazine.com/2019/05/07/8-mobile-app-development-mistakes-to-avoid/https://yfsmagazine.com/2019/05/07/8-mobile-app-development-mistakes-to-avoid/
======
iilii
I think there should be a point for security. It's always a bummer when
someone decompiles the apk and finds passwords/api keys.

